# Unable to get sources for 9.1



## Demontager (Jan 1, 2013)

I want to try recompile kernel as after upgrade from 9.0 to 9.1 laptop randomly hangs on boot (BTX halted).
In sysinstall i've choosen "sys" and "base" sources, but when fetching receiving - 

```
Warning:  Can't find the `9.1-RELEASE' distribution on this 
Fdisk  FTP server.  You may need to visit a different server for      
 Label  the release you are trying to fetch or go to the Options    
 User M menu and to set the release name to explicitly match what's
```
Tried other ftp mirrors - doesn't work


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 1, 2013)

Don't use sysinstall(8).  It's a relic, much of which does not work on FreeBSD 9.

See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29172.


----------



## Demontager (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks, i fetched and built custom kernel by using your manual:


```
SVN (Subversion) is a newer source control system. It is not part of the base system, so install devel/subversion. Then check out the source:
# svn checkout svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.0/ /usr/src
Other versions will have different URLs, like svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9/ for 9-STABLE. svn includes a larger history and can take up to twice the amount of disk space as a CVS checkout.
```
but used svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1/ /usr/src    What the latest one  "releng" or "stable" branch ?


So for FreeBSD 9 no more such relible GUIs like sysinstall ?


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 1, 2013)

Demontager said:
			
		

> Thanks, i fetched and built custom kernel by using your manual:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Please, read those documents:

FreeBSD-CURRENT vs. FreeBSD-STABLE http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html.

RELEASE Process http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/releng/release-proc.html.

BSDInstall (replacement for sysinstall) http://wiki.freebsd.org/BSDInstall.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 1, 2013)

sysinstall(8) was not all that reliable for a lot of things.

releng/9.1 is the branch for 9.1-RELEASE and only security patches.
stable/9 is the branch for all ongoing FreeBSD 9 development, new features and security patches.


----------



## Demontager (Jan 2, 2013)

Again crashed , will try "STABLE" branch kernel  http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-halt2


----------

